# Kuriose Statistik zum Traffic der aktuellen Konsolen.



## matty2580 (11. Dezember 2013)

Kuriose Statistik zum Traffic der aktuellen Konsolen

matty2580 | 11.12.2013 | 02:00 Uhr

*Die Seite destructoid.com hat eine kuriose Statistik unter der Headline:* *"Teen, MILF, MILF, Hentai: What does your console of choice say about your sexual fetish?" veröffentlicht, die die Konsolen unter einem ganz neuen Aspekt beleuchtet.


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)

Dabei bezieht sich destructoid.com auf eine Statistik die die Seite Pornhub erhoben hat.
Aus rechtlichen Gründen werde ich diese Seite nicht verlinken, und verweise statt dessen auf die Sekundärquelle:
Teen, MILF, MILF, Hentai: What does your console of choice say about your sexual fetish?
Pornhub stellt fest, dass 55% eine Playstation 3 benutzen, 39% eine X-Box 360, und nur 6% eine Wii.
Die Vorlieben, unterteilt in einzelne Rubriken, zeigt folgende Tabelle.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)

Playstation-Besitzer bevorzugen ältere Frauen, X-Box-360-Besitzer jüngere Frauen, und Wii-Besitzer Hentai.



persönliche Meinung:
Das ist mit Abstand die kurioseste Statistik der letzten Zeit für mich.
Prognosen und Schussfolgerungen daraus überlasse ich der nachfolgenden Diskussion. ^^



Quellen:
The PS3 is porn console king, 360 is indeed for Teens - Destructoid
Alles Porno: Was die Konsolenwahl über die Fetische der Spieler verrät


----------



## Rizoma (11. Dezember 2013)

da kann man nur noch sprachlos sein

die rein folge trifft so meine Gedanken die ich während des Lesens so hatte

 -->  -->  -->


----------



## matty2580 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass das Thema nicht zu "heiß" für eine Diskussion ist. ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich find gut wie hoch "HD" beim regulären Traffic steht. 
Das zeigt das die non-Konsoleros doch auf die "bessere" Optik stehen


----------



## Stueppi (11. Dezember 2013)

Woher weis eine Pornoseite mit welchem Medium man sie besucht?


----------



## AnthraX (11. Dezember 2013)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Woher weis eine Pornoseite mit welchem Medium man sie besucht?



Frage ich mich auch xD zumindest die 360 nutzt auch den Internet Explorer.... Und das bei der PS3 kann man nicht Browser nennen


----------



## keinnick (11. Dezember 2013)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Woher weis eine Pornoseite mit welchem Medium man sie besucht?



Der Browser übermittelt die Angabe des "User-Agent" bei einer Anfrage. 



> Eine gängige Methode ist die Ermittlung der Benutzer-Agent-Zeichenfolge (auf dem Client oder dem Server) und Umleitung des Benutzers an eine gerätespezifische Webseite. Um die Xbox zu erkennen, suchen Sie nach dem "Xbox"-Token in der Benutzer-Agent-Zeichenfolge.
> 
> Entwicklerhandbuch für Internet Explorer für Xbox (Internet Explorer)


----------



## Amigo (11. Dezember 2013)

Die Pr0nhub-Seite würde ich meiden... Trojaner und anderes Zeug sicher auch, was da verteilt wird. 
Sonst lustig zu sehen... versauten Zocker alle!


----------



## Locuza (11. Dezember 2013)

Die Xbox ist für Pädophile, die Wii für Realtitätsgestörte, nur die Edel Gamer auf einer Playstation Konsole genießen gut gereiften Wein, wie richtige Gentlemen. 

*trolljump aus dem thread*


----------



## hanfi104 (11. Dezember 2013)

Xbox spielen (mehr)->  Kinder
PS3/4 spielen (mehr)-> Jugendliche, Erwachsene
Wii spielen (mehr)-> Asiaten(China, S.Korea, _Japaner_)(male)
Allgemein, da ist jeder dabei(auch die oben)


----------



## DaStash (11. Dezember 2013)

PS-3/4 sind also MILF Lover . 
Hahahahahaaa, geile Statistik..... 

MfG


----------



## xKaMoVX52 (11. Dezember 2013)

Eher Milf Hunter ,

interessant interessant

Fehlt echt nur die Bone, um heraus zuschließen ob der Trend der 360 auf der Bone bestand hat


----------



## BlackNeo (11. Dezember 2013)

War ja klar dass auf der Wii am meisten Hentai angeschaut wird


----------



## Gast20140710 (11. Dezember 2013)

was soll "pornohub" sein?

das kommt mit ganz grosser sicherheit von Pornhub


----------



## matty2580 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja, da hat sich ein "o" mit dazwischen geschlichen.
Schon geändert, ich kenne mich mit solchen Seiten nicht so aus.


----------



## AnthraX (11. Dezember 2013)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Xbox spielen (mehr)->  Kinder
> PS3/4 spielen (mehr)-> Jugendliche, Erwachsene
> Wii spielen (mehr)-> Asiaten(China, S.Korea, Japaner)(male)
> Allgemein, da ist jeder dabei(auch die oben)



Ähm "teen" steht in pornos sicher nicht für 15-16 jährige sondern erwachsene Frauen die aber halt noch jünger sind... 20-30 geschätzt vermutlich  also was hat das mit Kindern zu tun. Viele Besitzen ja eh 360 UND PS3


----------



## Locuza (11. Dezember 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Schon geändert, ich kenne mich mit solchen Seiten nicht so aus.


 Schade das bei PCGH so wenig Frauen unterwegs sind, die kennen sich mit solchen Sachen am besten aus.
Dieses schmuddelige Geschlecht.


----------



## Voodoo2 (11. Dezember 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Schade das bei PCGH so wenig Frauen unterwegs sind, die kennen sich mit solchen Sachen am besten aus.
> Dieses schmuddelige Geschlecht.


 

Dieses schmuddelige Geschlecht 

wohl letztens nen man erwischt


----------



## Atma (11. Dezember 2013)

Wer surft denn freiwillig mit Konsolen im Internet? Hab nicht mal gewusst, dass die PS3 überhaupt nen Browser hat, obwohl ich seit ca. März eine besitze .

Das fällt eindeutig in die Kategorie "unnützes Wissen"


----------



## Homerclon (11. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Ähm "teen" steht in pornos sicher nicht für 15-16 jährige sondern erwachsene Frauen die aber halt noch jünger sind... 20-30 geschätzt vermutlich  also was hat das mit Kindern zu tun. Viele Besitzen ja eh 360 UND PS3


 Die Bezeichnung Teenager bezieht sich auf die englische Zahlenworte von 13 bis 19. Da alle diese Zahlen auf der Silbe Teen enden, nennt man Personen in diesem Alter Teenager.
Bei diesem speziellen Thema, sollte es sich aber auf 18-19 Jährige beschränken, bei jüngeren wäre es sonst schließlich illegal.


Die Statistik ist wirklich Kurios.


Zum User Agent (Identifikation): Der lässt sich verändern.
Für Firefox gibts auch ein passendes Addon. Würde mich auch nicht überraschen wenn es das auch für andere Browser gibt.


----------



## Zomg (11. Dezember 2013)

Äußerst interessant, hab noch nie daran gedacht meine Wii für Pornos zu nutzen, weil normale Youtube Videos schon langsam laufen und nicht gut aussehen... Immerhin gibt es ja nen 2. hdmi out an der Grafikkarte meines PCs :3...


----------



## keinnick (11. Dezember 2013)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Zum User Agent (Identifikation): Der lässt sich verändern.
> Für Firefox gibts auch ein passendes Addon. Würde mich auch nicht überraschen wenn es das auch für andere Browser gibt.



a) werden das die wenigsten tun und b) versuch das mal auf ner Konsole


----------



## AnthraX (11. Dezember 2013)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnung Teenager bezieht sich auf die englische Zahlenworte von 13 bis 19. Da alle diese Zahlen auf der Silbe Teen enden, nennt man Personen in diesem Alter Teenager.
> Bei diesem speziellen Thema, sollte es sich aber auf 18-19 Jährige beschränken, bei jüngeren wäre es sonst schließlich illegal.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sind wir mal ehrlich, jeder war mal auf solchen Seiten, und das was dir da unter "Teen" verkauft wird, ist sicher nicht 18-19 



Atma schrieb:


> Wer surft denn freiwillig mit Konsolen im Internet? Hab nicht mal gewusst, dass die PS3 überhaupt nen Browser hat, obwohl ich seit ca. März eine besitze .
> 
> Das fällt eindeutig in die Kategorie "unnützes Wissen"


 
Wirst dich wundern, aber das surfen auf der XboX one oder der Wii U ist sehr komfortabel und schnell. Bei der XboX per SmartGlass oder bei der Wii U halt mit dem GamePad als eingabe. Fluppt alles Supi 
PS: "Das" bei der PS3 kann man auch nicht Browser nennen


----------



## OctoCore (11. Dezember 2013)

Aber genug davon - denn Bilder von volljährigen Teens sind nicht illegal, zumindest nicht im Prinzip.
In der Realität dann, wenn sie auf deutlich jüngere Teens machen - denn es gibt hierzulande nicht nur Gesetze gegen Kinderpornographie, sondern auch gegen Jugendpornographie. Die gelten ebenfalls (wenn die Darstellung die Voraussetzungen für Jugendpornographie erfüllt), wenn der Eindruck erweckt werden soll, dass das (in Wirklichkeit volljährige) Modell deutlich jünger ist.


----------



## Rollora (11. Dezember 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Playstation-Besitzer bevorzugen ältere Frauen, X-Box-360-Besitzer jüngere Frauen, und Wii-Besitzer Hentai.


 schön zusammengefasst. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die meisten "Teens" in ihren Pornos Schauspielerinnen mitte 20-anfang 30 sind, und eine Milf durchaus ja auch schon im selben Alter sein "kann"


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Fluppt alles Supi


Mütze, Glatze? 

Es gibt auch viele richtige Teens (18-19) in solchen "Dokus" und Milf ist mittlerweile ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff. 
Egal, meine Reihenfolge sieht deutlich anders aus, nur dass ich bei den Konsolen nicht mit dem Joystick spiele.

Edit:
War ja klar, sowas ist mein 10000ster Beitrag.


----------



## OctoCore (11. Dezember 2013)

Glückwunsch!  
Und natürlich zu einem ausgesprochen wichtigen und weltbewegenden Thema.


----------



## AnthraX (11. Dezember 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Mütze, Glatze?
> 
> Es gibt auch viele richtige Teens (18-19) in solchen "Dokus" und Milf ist mittlerweile ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff.
> Egal, meine Reihenfolge sieht deutlich anders aus, nur dass ich bei den Konsolen nicht mit dem Joystick spiele.
> ...



Gz zu den 10k  

Und über die anstößigkeit meines "fluppt super" war ich mir nicht im klaren


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2013)

Im übrigen ist diese Statistik eigentlich keine Überraschung denn:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JpdCJKPHzh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


MfG


----------



## BozZ-439 (12. Dezember 2013)

Oh man(n), das ist doch mal ne News 

Ich finds interessant, wie sich die Suchbegriffe überall wieder finden^^


----------



## montecuma (14. Dezember 2013)

Und was sind die Vorlieben der PCGH Nutzer?


----------



## matty2580 (14. Dezember 2013)

MIlf? *schnell weg renn* ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Dezember 2013)

Mittlerweile träfe der Ausdruck auch auf 16-17jährige zu, denn nicht überall wird Durex-Werbung geschaltet.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie kommt mir da immer wieder der Song: "The Internet is for porn" in den Kopf 

Der reinste Ohrwurm das Lied


----------



## Scalon (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke eher an das Video bzw die Bühnen Show 
http://youtu.be/zBDCq6Q8k2E


----------



## Skysnake (17. Dezember 2013)

Hihi sehr geil. Jetzt weiß ich auch woher der Sound aus der WOW Version kommt


----------



## Rizzard (17. Dezember 2013)

Wie sagte Perry Cox damals schon treffend, wenn man im Internet die Pornos verbieten würde, gäbs bald nur noch eine Webseite die da heißen würde "Gebt uns die Pornos wieder".^^


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. Dezember 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Wer surft denn freiwillig mit Konsolen im Internet?


 
Ich bin gerade mit meiner Wii U online


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Dezember 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade mit meiner Wii U online


 Mein Beileid. 

Nee ernsthaft, das geht doch wunderbar - ausser, dass man nicht mehrere Fenster gleichzeitig offen haben kann (denke ich), dürfte der Rest gleich sein.


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Mein Beileid.
> 
> Nee ernsthaft, das geht doch wunderbar - ausser, dass man nicht mehrere Fenster gleichzeitig offen haben kann (denke ich), dürfte der Rest gleich sein.


Doch, allerdings ist die Anzahl an Browsertabs auf 6 begrenzt. Will man ein weiteres Fenster aufmachen wenn man schon 6 Seiten offen hat wird automatisch eines geschlossen. Ansonsten ist der Browser in etwa der gleiche als bei Opera 12 am PC, mit dem Unterschied dass Videos automatisch in Vollbild ablaufen.


----------

